# Help please 3 wk doeling not eating



## Jaala (Mar 22, 2017)

The doeling is 3 weeks old and was a triplet. She was the runt. She was given to me a few days ago to save because mom wasn't feeding them and she was extremely underweight and dehydrated. She was grinding teeth Monday, cried when began urinating, refused to drink milk. She was seen by vet yesterday who couldn't find anything wrong or where pain was coming from. She was given penicillin, Bose, B12/thiamine, IV fluids, comeback powder, banamine. Said she needs to be drinking an ounce an hour. Today She is still refusing milk, I've syringe fed her whole milk and have only gotten maybe 3 ounces in her in almost 24 hours. She is very willing to chew/eat hay grass. What can I do to get her to take the milk? Or what else should I do to help her?


----------



## mysunwolf (Mar 22, 2017)

Welcome to BYH! I hope we can help you with your doeling.

Honestly I prefer a good quality milk replacer to cow's milk, but you would have to switch her slowly. Goats milk is ideal of course!

It's very hard to get them to take a bottle at this age, but just continue trying to get her to take it anyways. Drip a little milk into her mouth, put molasses on the nipple, get someone to hold her up and massage her butt with a warm, wet washcloth while you hold her head up and try and get her to drink. You can put out a little bit of feed (not too much) and try and get her to eat some of that, it will help her gain weight in the long run.

@Southern by choice? @Goat Whisperer? @babsbag? Other goaties?


----------



## babsbag (Mar 22, 2017)

I had a 3 week old buckling become an orphan and it took 3 days of NO food before he decided to try the bottle. It can be really really tough when they are this old. I do use cow's milk when I don't have goat milk, and have never tried a replacer. 

The nipple I have the most luck with is the Pritchard. I will switch to a bigger one but not until they have mastered the Pritchard. I just force the mouth open and push the nipple in, and shut the mouth and hold it there. It was drip a little milk and that helps. If she doesn't take it try again in a few hours. Let her be hungry, that is really your only hope. It can be tough.


----------

